# How to report my T4A on my USA tax return.



## roubee2006 (9 mo ago)

Do I need to report my T4A on my USA tax return? If so, how and where?


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

I take it this is your Canadian Statement of Pension, Retirement, Annuity, and Other Income? According to this, you would report your retirement income on Line 5a (Pensions and annuities) or 6a (Social security benefits) of the current Form 1040.


----------

